# Steak Tartare: delight of disaster



## 6003 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi

I'd be most interested to know how popular (if at all) this particular well known dish is.

Current opinion seems to be that as it contains raw, minced (chopped or scraped) beef plus a raw egg yolk and all of it served raw - it is more a recipe for food poisoning than enjoyment.

I've only ever eaten it once (and survived) and served it a number of times although years ago when i was active in the kitchen. You don't see it on menus in the UK (although people can order off the menu). Is it on the menu elsewhere? 

Any comments appreciated.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

yes it is currently on several menus around town.

beef, capers, anchovies, seasoning, egg yolk.

Some places are serving variations there of.....gotta go work, will followup.
Done well it's a beautiful dish.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's not screaming popular here, but it does make appearances at many nice places. The F.O.H. loves it because they can make a big show of it, tossing it up with various condiments, which hopefully results in bigger tips, and the BOH likes it because it's an economical way to use up tenderloin tips.

In "my day" (80's and early '90's) it was extremely popular in Switzerland, both as an a'la carte item and as an appetizer, --already prepped and spread on toast points.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Horse meat tartar.... Heaven. If you are Belgian, you know.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I eat it on occasions when dining at various restaurants in London including St John's, The Ivy and a couple of others - I've also eaten it in a couple of restaurants in my home city of Edinburgh.

I enjoy it, but probably eat it only 2-3 times per year.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Real Tartare in a class operation is done tableside. It is usually done with a ground to order Filet Mignon, not preground chopped meat. Any one who orders it premade from the kitchen from meat that has been standing there is flirting with trouble.


----------

